# Beginnerinfo zu Kuka-Roboter!?



## Rafa (22 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich soll mich demnächst programmiermäßig in das Thema Kuka-Roboter einarbeiten. Ich werde auch einen Lehrgang bekommen. Doch vorher wollte ich mich schon einmal so gut es geht vorbereiten.
Habe gerade mal gegoogelt und anscheinend gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten den Roboter zu programmieren?
Ist davon nur eine die wirklich Wahre!?
Wie sollte ich als Anfänger vorgehen?
In welcher Sprache wird überhaupt programmiert?

Ich benötige denke ich nur einen kleinen Schups in die richtige Richtung.

Vielen Dank,
Rafa


----------



## Grubba (23 Juni 2009)

Kenne jetzt persönlich nur eine Möglichkeit die Dinger zu programmieren. Die Programmiersprache von KUKA nennt sich KRL (Kuka Robot Language) und ist so ein bischen an Pascal angelehnt (for, if-then, repeat etc)

Der erste Kurs den Du wahrscheinlich belegst, ist der Grundlagenkurs. Programmiert wird dort eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht, es wird hauptsächlich der Umgang und die Bedienung von Kuka Robotern beigebracht. Natürlich werden auch dort Programme geschrieben, fahre zu Punkt a, dann nach b, dann ein Kreis nach c usw, usf. Diese Verfahrkommandos werden aber weniger programmiert, als durch Aufrufe von vorgefertigten Formularen eingegeben. Ist eigentlich sehr einfach zu verstehen, die Bedienung ist wie unter Windows (auf den Kisten läuft auch Win-Embedded)
Richtig programmiert wird dann erst im Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs.

Als Vorbereitung für Dich kann ich nur vorschlagen, mal bei Kuka anzurufen und nach Unterlagen zu fragen. Bei jedem Lehrgang gibts anschliessend auch noch eine CD (oder wars ne DVD), auf der auch nochmal die Programmiersprachendoku drauf ist. Weiss aber nicht, ob KUKA die auch so rausgibt.


----------



## Maxl (23 Juni 2009)

Wenn Du noch gar keine Erfahrung mit Robotern hast und auch keine Möglichkeit, dass Dich ein Kollege darauf vorbereitet, ist es wohl am besten, zuerst mal den Anfängerkurs zu machen, anschließend selber ein wenig experimentieren und anschließend den Fortgeschrittenen-Kurs. Damit kann man dann schon mal recht viel machen (solange keine SPS im Spiel ist)

Gehts dann ums Thema Einbindung von Profibus usw. wirdst Du ums Lesen in den Dokus nicht herumkommen. Ein recht gutes Forum zum Thema findes Du hier

mfg maxl


----------



## Rafa (25 Juni 2009)

Das ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang.
Vielen Dank,
Rafa


----------

